# What is the best VW Golf ever? Vote here in this poll



## slakkie (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay... last poll was a little biased since it was placed in the MK2 forum! Now this is the moment of truth... Which VW Golf is the Best Ever in terms of performance and modifications etc.
Thanks,
Slakkie
http://www.snailsonsteroids.co.za








Aftermarket Car Parts - High Performance Car Parts Website http://www.snailsonsteroids.co.za


----------



## slage1 (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: What is the best VW Golf ever? Vote here in this poll (slakkie)*

GTI MKII.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: What is the best VW Golf ever? Vote here in this poll (slakkie)*

MK1 GTI FTW!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

youtube top gear. 
they did something comparing all of them


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

the MKV is superior in everyway to anything before it


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_youtube top gear. 
they did something comparing all of them 


MK1 VS MKIV in top gear http://youtube.com/watch?v=AJ7FIdKi_5Y


----------



## deadred (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Conejo GTI)*

sorry, but for some reason mkIV is the best gen for mods, racing, comfort and style


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (deadred)*

have you driven an MKV?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nFJ...lated listen to the begininb


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: What is the best VW Golf ever? Vote here in this poll (slakkie)*

The original is always the best! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: What is the best VW Golf ever? Vote here in this poll (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_The original is always the best! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









True http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: What is the best VW Golf ever? Vote here in this poll (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_Many people enjoy eating apples and oranges, but in the end they are still… just apples and oranges. The R32 is passion fruit. 

you win.....that is the gheyest thing I have ever read on vortex.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (Conejo GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Conejo GTI* »_the MKV is superior in everyway to anything before it

right...........that is the most retarded thing i have ever read. thats like saying the f-14 is superior in every way to the wright brothers plane. of course it's better becuase it has modern technology and all the conviences of a modern car, so the term "best ever" is a little too vauge.
the mk1 owns because it started everything for fwd sporty cars, the mk2 was better because it was a more refined version of the mk1, and then everything after that has sucked ass.
if you wanted to go with the OP version of best ever, like preformance and upgrades, i would have to say the mk2. you have to figure that in the mk2 platform year they had the 1.8 and they created the g60 and the vr6 platforms. it was a good platform year for them as far as preformance.

_Modified by ****** at 11:40 AM 2-12-2008_


_Modified by ****** at 11:41 AM 2-12-2008_


----------



## allmotor6 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_the mk1 owns because it started everything for fwd sporty cars, the mk2 was better because it was a more refined version of the mk1, and then everything after that has sucked ass.









mk4 though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tonezz (Oct 12, 2006)

no brainer MK1


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: What is the best VW Golf ever? Vote here in this poll (goosler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goosler* »_
you win.....that is the gheyest thing I have ever read on vortex.










Hey now, I don't swing that way


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: What is the best VW Golf ever? Vote here in this poll (vr6fanatic)*

in this order
MkI
MkV
MkII
MkIV
MkIII


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: What is the best VW Golf ever? Vote here in this poll (slakkie)*

I've personally owned all except the MKV. Multiples of each. MK2 wins. MK1 close, 3 not too far off depending on your priorities...thoughts...
1: fun to drive, light, ez to work on. crappy amenities such as AC and ventilation. noisy. cool. hard to find a non-rusty one these days. the tin worm is always a worry. cheap to keep one on the road, small tires, cheap parts, etc. heater cores and other quirks ( window regulators, vent wing windows, etc... ). a little underpowered by todays standards without mods. pre-85 NA diesels are so damn slow you want to gouge your eyes out with a spoon. mk1 turbodiesels are great. did I say parts are cheap? getting hard to find salvage parts.
2: a better MK1. more comfortable, quicker, still ez to work on and cheap parts. good AC. highly moddable. probably the best overall. just enough more refined than the mk1 but not too far like the mk3. just right, like the 3 little bears' porridge. NA diesels are just fast enough that you don't quite want to gouge your eyes out with a spoon although on paper they have no more hp. salvage parts getting rare.
3: best daily driver for cheap money. the most quiet and comfortable without spending a bunch of money. less fun to work on than earlier cars. parts pricier. softer and heavier than mk2. less fun to drive than 1 or 2. best work car, not as good of a hobby car. safer in a wreck than the earlier cars if that matters to you. best AC if you live in a hot climate. tdi is available, a big point. used parts easy to find on vortex. airbag means you might not die when you hit a squirrel, medium sized cat or dog, in a MK1 that is debatable. mk2 you are probably good up until a very large dog. kidding. mk3 cars are too new to be fashionable among the old school h20 crowd yet, and too old to be cool to the mk4 and mk5 fans. so, you are an orphan, and are not cool, hip, in, whatever among the vw crowd in large part. that is, if you give a rats behind what people think.
4: mine were all prone to squeaks and rattles from new, and I owned a few from day one. parts are more expensive and stuff harder to work on and diagnose for the DIYer. 2.0 cars are slow, and geared crappy in the 5 speeds, worse than the equivalent 3s. heavy. safe. best stock stereos if you care. generic. great tdi availability. low road noise. 5th gear is too short on the 2.0 cars, oh yeah, i said that already. 1.8t, great engine, available, a big plus. a 4-door golf 1.8t or jetta wagon tdi or 1.8t with a manual would be a cool car.
5: i have driven the MK5 cars fairly extensively since they came out ( used to work at a VW dealer, at launch, etc). not impressed with the gruff, relatively fuel inefficient 5 cylinder, reminds me of my Quantum Syncro in character. beltline too high for me. doors sound tinny to me when shut. crappy base stock speakers vibe and rattle ( buzzy door panels ) on every one I've encountered. the 170hp engine is a big improvement over the 150 in the 2.5. the 2.0T cars are a hoot, great engine. don't like the steering feel. the latest rabbit I drove was noisier ( road noise ) and had crappy seats compared to my 96 Golf 2.0. not impressed with mk5 cars overall considering what they cost. later diesels get crappy mpg compared to early mk4 and late mk3 diesels. nice interiors. toys. horrendously ugly chrome grille on jettas makes you want to gouge your eyes out with a spoon, kind of like driving a diesel mk1 for very long in hilly country. thank the lord you can get a 4 door gti, finally.
just my 25c.









_Modified by mgbrickell at 12:52 PM 2-14-2008_


_Modified by mgbrickell at 12:55 PM 2-14-2008_


----------

